

WAT Driven Development - jrom
http://jrom.net/wat-driven-development

======
jes5199
The ESC key in vi is _idempotent_. It's not doing it wrong to hit it thousands
of times. It's doing it wrong to have to model the state of your editor in
your head.

I have a similar habit of typing "git " in my terminal, and then getting
distracted while I think through what I'm trying to do, and then just typing
"git " again. Rather than punish myself, I just wrote a script called git-git.
<https://github.com/jes5199/git-git> so I can type "git git git push" and it
works.

~~~
ramblerman
" It's doing it wrong to have to model the state of your editor in your head "

WAT? By that logic you don't know if you are in insert mode half the time, and
start typing random characters all over the place.

~~~
jes5199
Never stay in insert mode unless you are typing! Insert mode is a brief
experience. _i_ type type type _< esc>_

------
dmd
This just perpetuates the mispronunciation of 'WAT'.

It is properly pronounced deadpan, to rhyme with 'but' (with no h-sound
wutsoever).

~~~
oacgnol
My reference pronunciation has always been like the word "watt", deadpan, with
a blank face while staring into space.

------
LabThug
Back when I used Visual Studio (1999), I did something similar using Robby the
Robot (Warning), Daleks (for errors), the "You have the power" (Compilation
successful) chick from RevCo's Gila Copter/Silence of the Lambs, and a Skinny
Puppy rift (hitting a breakpoint)...good times!

~~~
mdaniel
I bet your co-workers _loved_ you.

------
Ironballs
All of these wats are wrong.

Here is mine, to you, from me: <http://soundcloud.com/ironballs/wat>

~~~
micaeked
private track?

------
alpb
Does anyone know how to set bell sound in iTerm 2 on OS X?

~~~
jrom
alpb I use iTerm2, it just uses the system sound as I explained. Make sure you
didn't enable "Silence bell" under iTerm2 prefs, Profiles, Terminal (the tab),
Notifications.

------
sc68cal
This is great! I just downloaded the mp3, converted it to WAV and now use it
as the sound played when CCTray (for CC.NET) reports a broken build.

~~~
jrom
Haha, awesome! We're hooking it up with our CI to have a WAT when a build
fails.

